# Regenjacke für MTB und RR



## lara79 (30. September 2010)

Ich suche eine Regenjacke, die nicht so flatterig ist, damit ich sie fürs RR und MTB nutzen kann. Idealerweise atmet sie genug, dass ich sie auch mal ohne Regen tragen kann.

Ich bin letztes Jahr grade mit einer erbärmlichen  Protection-Jacke reingefallen. Sie sitzt zwar gut, wirkt aber beim Fahren wie eine Platiktüte mit Heizung (Schrott für 150 Euro!).

Ich hatte kürzlich eine Gore Jacke an, aber die war mir mit 250 Euro einfach zu teuer. Kennt jemand eine halbwegs bezahlbare Jacke (so bis ca. 180 Euro)? Das wäre toll


----------



## 4mate (30. September 2010)

109,99 oder 99.99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lara79 (30. September 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> 109,99 oder 99.99



Ja danke sieht gut aus  Werde mal eine Sugoi bestellen.


----------



## tvaellen (30. September 2010)

die hier will ich mir holen:
http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport-bekleidung/Orthez_T3000_ULT_Vista-13735.html


----------



## HiFi XS (30. September 2010)

Auch ich bin mit meiner Protective Regenjacke sehr unzufrieden. Nicht nur weil die Jacke sehr schlecht atmet. Es löst sich auch die Folie in der hinteren Ziptasche!

@L79  gute preise da!

Wie fallen die Sugoi sachen aus? Eher klein/groß?


----------



## lucie (1. Oktober 2010)

Regenjacken sind eigentlich generell nichts weiter als Plastiktüten!!!
Die Atmungsaktivität der Jacken mit diversen "Membranen" ist bei sportlichen Aktivitäten sehr eingeschränkt bis garnicht vorhanden.
Eine Unterarmbelüftung u.ä. hilft auch nur begrenzt, die "mobile Sauna" etwas einzuschränken.
Erwarte von Regenjacken anderer Hersteller keine Wunder!


----------



## mountymaus (1. Oktober 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> die hier will ich mir holen:
> http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport-bekleidung/Orthez_T3000_ULT_Vista-13735.html



Allerdings in neongrün... aber der Preis...

Schau mal HIER!!


----------



## Easy (1. Oktober 2010)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1285920347VZJsJkmXCN1nFNQa&lss=artikel_suche&aktion=&naviid=&ArtikelID=15194&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=vaude%20spray
Bei Stadler gibt es die Vaude Spray in der sehr atmungsaktiven Event-AusfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r 99,-â¬


----------



## Warnschild (1. Oktober 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Allerdings in neongrün... aber der Preis...
> 
> Schau mal HIER!!



Die hab ich - in weiß  - fürs RR. 

Fürs MTB - mit Rucksack - scheint sie mir zu empfindlich. Sie hat beim ersten Tragen "Abriebstellen" bekommen, weshalb ich sie nur noch auf dem RR trage (Packmaß top, Trageeigenschaften auch).


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2010)

Akute Schnäppchen im Blumenladen


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Oktober 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Regenjacken sind eigentlich generell nichts weiter als Plastiktüten!!!



Hallo Lucie! Du hast bestimmt recht ja. dann schraube ich meine erwartungen zurück...  Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wer mit welcher Jacke zufrieden ist und warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monte Rosa (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre mit einer Colibri Packlite, hab auch die Regenüberhose dazu. Bin zufrieden, bis auf die Unterarme, da wird es irgenwann nass, wenn es schüttet!


Monte Rosa


----------

